
They're Made Out of Meat (1991) - notRobot
https://www.mit.edu/people/dpolicar/writing/prose/text/thinkingMeat.html
======
notRobot
Previous thread from '12:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3549320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3549320)

